# Monster Hunter



## Veho (Oct 14, 2020)

(Loosely) based on the eponymous video game franchise, here comes the Monster Hunter movie! 


​


I know they wanted to make the weapons at least somewhat true to the game, but they are comically oversized and remind me of the live action Flintstones movie. 
Oh well. 

Might be fun.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 14, 2020)

Looks good but why PG-13 ? Come on! Make it an R!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 15, 2020)

Milla Jovovich as the main character? Why am I getting a sense of  for a movie based on a video game franchise from Capcom...?



 , I'm sure Monster Hunter fans will be looking forward to this! /s


----------



## Chains (Oct 16, 2020)

Veho said:


> Might be fun.


They had her literally use fire weapons against a Rathalos. Also the screw up in the teaser where the black sniper closes the wrong eye lol. The movie is from the guy that made resident evil without any characters from the game, starring his wife again. Its aimed towards low IQ normies and Asians, who want to see an american movie with a brand they recognize. Diablos look malnourished by the way:


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 16, 2020)

Chains said:


> They had her literally use fire weapons against a Rathalos. Also the screw up in the teaser where the black sniper closes the wrong eye lol. The movie is from the guy that made resident evil without any characters from the game, starring his wife again. Its aimed towards low IQ normies and Asians, who want to see an american movie with a brand they recognize. Diablos look malnourished by the way:View attachment 229422


I agree with you. How could you make a worse looking trailer? Where's the guild? Where's the palicoes? Where's the copious amounts of food you eat before a hunt?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Milla Jovovich as the main character? Why am I getting a sense of  for a movie based on a video game franchise from Capcom...?
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm sure Monster Hunter fans will be looking forward to this! /s



if history repeats itself, most will hate it, i'll think its just ok, and my father will only watch it because of Milla Jovovich


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 16, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Milla Jovovich as the main character? Why am I getting a sense of  for a movie based on a video game franchise from Capcom...?
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm sure Monster Hunter fans will be looking forward to this! /s



Because it's being directed by the Resident Evil movies director. That's why.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 16, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Because it's being directed by the Resident Evil movies director. That's why.



Considering who his wife is, that's not exactly a surprise!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 16, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Considering who his wife is, that's not exactly a surprise!


Haha! Yes, right. Forgot about that little detail.

But we can't hope something better than Resident Evil.
I bet you... there will be the obligated politically correct character.


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 17, 2020)

As a lance user I really don't know whether I should feel insulted or not that lances aren't going to be in the film.


----------

